
Don't reinvent the wheel, unless you plan on learning more about wheels - bruscopelliti
Software industry does not have a true love for wheels, inventing wheels, and less than everything for reinventing the wheel. Anyway, that&#x27;s often necessary to really understand how things work.<p>“Don&#x27;t reinvent the wheel, unless you plan on learning more about wheels.”<p>The quote is by Jeff Atwood (aka @codinghorror).<p>What do you think about it? Did you ever try to build something that already exists, just out of curiosity, or to understand it better? How did it go?<p>I&#x27;ve recently written a Promise polyfill.
I didn’t need it, it was not an urgent task, I didn’t have timelines, I didn’t have requirements about performance, weight, or anything else… it was a really fun, and instructive experience.
These days I&#x27;m publishing on youtube a video series of myself, live-coding it.
This is the first video https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=E_p-PVNqhZE, Any thoughts?
======
Piskvorrr
Here's the entire thing: [https://blog.codinghorror.com/dont-reinvent-the-
wheel-unless...](https://blog.codinghorror.com/dont-reinvent-the-wheel-unless-
you-plan-on-learning-more-about-wheels/)

I've built plenty of wheels (servers of various protocols mostly), and one
thing that I learned is that making things easy is hard - e.g. the protocol
may not be well defined, or the user agents might have their quirks, or abuse
it outright; the end user won't care, so the server needs to accomodate.

------
tmaly
Each situation is different.

If you work for a company where there is a lot of red tape when it comes to
bringing in outside code, you may have to re-invent the wheel quite often.

------
rasmus1610
I'm currently building a link shortener just for fun. There are plenty of link
shorteners out there but I just like to work on it for the sake of it

~~~
bruscopelliti
Do you hava something visible on GitHub? I am curious :)

~~~
rasmus1610
not yet, but I can send you a link later if you want :)

